# Woo hoo!



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I arrived in and turned on a satellite station.
Apparently just by dialing **** 69 69 69.. you can contact a party line.. with lots of "single girls in your area"!
Who knew eh.
Of course "single" may not necessarily mean "still with all her own teeth"


----------

